# Pvc material



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi-
I recently had my primary residence reroofed and next to deck we have a flat area that the roofers used pvc material on.
Does anyone know if you can put composite tiles on top of pvc material?
My wife feels this looks unfinished but wanted to get your opinion.
Thanks


----------

